# Football



## matt01 (Sep 1, 2005)

It is nice to finally find a good explanation of football. 

Football FINALLY makes sense.......... A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench. After the game, he asked her how she liked the experience. 

"Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents." 

Dumbfounded, her date asked, "What do you mean?" 

"Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was: 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' I'm like...Helloooooo? It's only 25 cents!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 1, 2005)

College Football starts *tonight* on ESPN. NCAA Gameday is one of my favorite programs.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was: 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' I'm like...Helloooooo? It's only 25 cents!!!!



What an excellent way to start the day - - ->


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

C O L L E G E F O O T B A L L S E A S O N H A S B E G U N 

yee-haw!!!

S T O P G O I N G T O C H U R C H A N D D O N ' T M I S S A G A M E


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

A collection of lyrics to over 50 US university football fight songs.




Air Force 
---------

Off we go into the wild blue yonder, 
Climbing high into the sun. 
Here they come zooming to meet our thunder, 
At'em boys, give 'er the gun! 
Down we dive spouting our flame from under 
Off with one helluva roar! 
We live in fame or go down in flame! Hey! 
Nothing'll stop the US Air Force! 



University of Alabama "Yea Alabama"
-----------------------------------
Yea Alabama! Drown 'em Tide
Ev'ry bama man's behind you:
So hit that stride!
Go teach the bulldogs to behave,
Send those Yellow Jackets to a watery grave,
And if a man starts to weaken,
That's his shame!
For Bama's pluck and grit have
Writ her name in Crimson flame,
Fight on! Fight on! Fight on! Men!
Remember the Rose Bowl, we'll win then.
Go! Roll to victory! Hit your stride!
You're Dixie's football pride,
Crimson Tide!




Arizona: "Fight, Wildcats, Fight!" 
----------------------------------

Hail Arizona Wildcats 
Fighting for old UA 
A raging team of Wildcats 
Growling for the fray 
There's not a team that can stop them 
When the ball goes into play 
So Fight! Team! 
Fight with all your might 
And win today! 
Fight, Wildcats, Fight for Arizona 
We're with you ever staunch and true 
This day we hail you and we cheer you 
They can't defeat the Red and Blue 
Circle the ends and crash through the center 
Hit hard and gain on ev'ry play 
Fight Wildcats 
Fight! Fight! Fight! 
We'll win today! 

"Bear Down, Arizona" 

Let's Cheer for Arizona 
Let's Raise our voices high 
Let's Cheer for Arizona 
The Bear Down Battle Cry 
Let's Cheer our team to Victory 
Let's Cheer our team to Fame 
Let's Cheer for Arizona 
For Spirit Wins the Game 

Bear Down Arizona 
Bear Down Red and Blue 
Bear Down Arizona 
Hit 'em hard, Let 'em know who's who 
Bear Down Arizona 
Bear Down Red and Blue 
Go! Go! Wildcats Go! 
Arizona, Bear Down! 



Arizona State: "Maroon and Gold" 
--------------------------------

Fight, Devils down the field 
Fight with your might and don't ever yield 
Long may our colors outshine all others 
Echo from the buttes, 
Give 'em hell Devils! 
Cheer, cheer for ASU 
Fight for the Old Maroon 
For it's hail, hail, the gang's all here 
And it's onward to victory! 



Arkansas 
--------

Hit that line, Hit that line, Keep on going, 
Move that ball right down the field. 
Give a cheer, Rah! Rah! 
Never fear, Rah Rah 
Arkansas will never yield. 
On your toes Razorbacks to the finish. 
Carry on with all your might. 
For it's A-R-K-A-N-S-A-S for Arkansas, 
Fight, Fight, Fi-i-ight. 
Go Hogs Go!



Army:
-----

The Army team's the pride and dream
Of every heart in gray,
The Army line you'll ever find
A terror in the fray;
And when the team is fighting
For the Black and Gray and Gold,
We're always near with song and cheer
And this is the tale we're told:
The Army team ...
(Band accompaniment)
(Whistle)
On, brave old Army team,
On to the fray;
Fight on to victory,
For that's the fearless Army way.



Auburn: "War Eagle!" 
--------------------

War... Eagle, fly down the field. 
Ever to conquer, never to yield. 
War... Eagle, fearless and true. 
Fight on, you orange and blue. 
Go! Go! Go! 
On to vict'ry, strike up the band. 
Give 'em hell, give 'em hell; 
Stand up and yell, Hey! War...Eagle win for Auburn, 
Power of Dixie Land! 

Auburn Alma Mater
-----------------

On the rolling plains of Dixie
'Neath it's sun kissed sky
Proudly stands our Alma Mater
Banners high.

To thy name we'll sing thy praise
From hearts that love so true.
And pledge to thee our loyalty
The ages through.

We hail thee, Auburn, and we vow
To work for thy just fame
And hold in memory as we do now
Thy cherished name.





Baylor: "Baylor Fight Song" 
---------------------------
Bear down you Bears of old Baylor U 
We're all for you, GO BEARS! 
We're gonna show dear old Baylor spirit through and through 
We're gonna fight them with all our might you Bruins bold 
And win all our victories for the Green and Gold. 
B-A-Y-L-O-R, Baylor Bears Fight. 



The BU fight song
-----------------
Go BU, Go BU!
Sing her praises loud and true!
We'll fight for our alma mater,
On to sure victory!!
Fight! Fight! Fight!

Go BU, Go BU!
Down the ice to score anew!
Our hearts are with you are you face the foe.
We hail you, Ole BU!




Brigham Young University fight song
-----------------------------------
Rise all loyal cougars and hurl your challenge to the foe.
We will fight, day or night, rain or snow.
Stalwart men and true wear the white and blue
As we sing, get set to spring, come on cougars it's up to you.

Rise and shout, the cougars are out
Upon the trail to fame and glory.
Rise and shout, our cheers will ring out
As we unfold our victr'y story.

On we go, to vanquish the foe for alma mater's sons and daughters.
As we join in song, in praise of you, our faith is strong,
We'll raise our colors high in the blue,
And cheer the cougars of BYU!



University of Central Florida's Fight Song
------------------------------------------
UCF charge onto the field
With our spirit we'll never yeild
We're singing Black and Gold
Charge right through the line
Victory is our only cry
V-I-C-T-O-R-Y
Tonight our knights will shine



Colorado University
-------------------
ALMA MATER
Hail alma mater, ever will our hearts be true
You will live in us forever, loyal will we be to you.
We sing forever your praises, evermore our love renew
Pledge our devotion to you, dear old CU!

GLORY COLORADO (original fight song, c.1925 to c.1965)
Glory glory Colorado
Glory glory Colorado
Glory glory Colorado
Hurrah for the silver and gold

(Silver and Gold are the two of the official team colors)

FIGHT CU (The current fight song)

Fight CU down the field, CU must win
Fight, fight for victory, CU knows no defeat
So roll up a mighty score, never give in
Shoulder to shoulder we will fight, fight, fight, fight, fight!



Columbia
--------
Roar, Lion, Roar
For Alma Mater in the Hudson Valley
Fight on for Victory Evermore
While the Sons of Knickerbocker Rally Round 
Columbia, Columbia
Shouting Her Name Forever
Roar, Lion, Roar
For Alma Mater on the Hudson Shore



Florida University:
-------------------
Give a cheer for the Orange and Blue
Waving forever, forever
Pride of all Florida
May she droop never
We'll Sing a song for the Flag today,
Cheer for the team at play,
On to the goal we'll fight our way for Florida!



Ramblin` Wreck from Georgia Tech
--------------------------------
I'm a ramblin' wreck from Georgia Tech and a helluva engineer.
A helluva, helluva, helluva, helluva, helluva engineer.
Like all the jolly good fellows, I drink my whiskey clear.
I'm a ramblin' wreck from Georgia Tech and a helluva engineer.

Oh, I wish I had a daughter sir I'd dress her in white and gold.
I'd put her on the campus to cheer the brave and bold.
And if I had a son sir, I'd tell you what he'd do.
He would yell "To HELL with Georgia!" like his daddy used to do.

Oh if I had a barrel of rum and sugar three thousand pounds,
A college bell to put it in and clapper to stir it around,
I'd drink to all the good fellows who come from far and near,
'Cause I'm a ramblin', gamblin', helluva engineer.

Up with the White and Gold (secondary song)

Oh well it's up with the white and gold
Down with the red and black
Georgia Tech is out for a victory.
We'll drop our battle axe on Georgia's head
When we meet her our team is sure to beat her.
Down on the old farm there'll be no sound
Till our bow-wow's rip through the air.
When the battle is over Georgia's team will be found
With the Yellow Jackets swarming round.



Hofstra University Fight Song
-----------------------------
March on, march on, old Hofstra team
Proud of it's Blue and Gold (BLUE AND GOLD!)
Carry our banner down the field
FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!
That line must hold, hold, hold
Keep Driving...

Go on you Flying Dutchmen Go
Loyal, Strong and True we'll always be (always be)

March on, march on for HOFSTRA,
on to VIC-TOR-YYYYYY....
HEY!!!!



Univeristy of Houston:

Cougars fight for dear ol' U of H
For our Alma Mater cheer
Fight for Houston University
For victory is near.
When the going gets so rough and tough
We never worry cause we got the stuff
So fight, fight, fight for red and white
and we'll go on to victory!



Indiana University fight song
-----------------------------
Indiana, our Indiana
Indiana we're all for you.

We will fight for,
The Cream and Crimson,
For the glory of old IU.

Never daunted,
We shall not falter,
Through the battle,
We're tried and true.

Indiana, our Indiana,
Indiana we're all for you.

(shouted)
I U


Indiana Alma Mater:

Come and join in song together,
Shout with might and main.
Our beloved Alma Mater,
Sound her praise again.

Gloriana, frangipana,
Hail to her be true.
She's the pride of Indiana,
Hail to Old IU.



Kansas State Fight Song:
-----------------------

FIGHT!!! You K-State Wildcats...
For Alma Mater Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!
Glory In The Combat
For The Purple And The White.

Faithful To Our Colors...
For We Shall Ever Be,
Fighting, Ever, Fighting
For a Wildcat victory!

Go State!



University of Maryland Victory Song
-----------------------------------
Maryland, we're all behind you
Raise high the black and gold
There is nothing half so glorious
As to see our team victorious
We've got the team boys
We've got the steam boys
Keep on fighing don't give in
M - A - R - Y - L - A - N - D
Maryland will win

University of Maryland Fight Song

Fight, fight, fight for Maryland!
Honor now her name again,
Push up the score, keep on fighting for more,
For Maryland (GO TERPS!!)
Then we will fight, fight, fight for Terrapin,
Keep on fighting 'til we win,
So sing out our song as we go marching along to Victory!



Miami Univerisity Fight Song
----------------------------
Love and honor to Miami,
our college old and grand.
Proudly we shall ever hail thee
over all the land.

Alma Mater now we praise thee;
sing joyfully this day.
Love and honor to Miami
forever and a day.



Michigan:
---------

Hail to The Victors

Hail! To the Victors Valiant
Hail! To the conquering heroes
Hail! Hail! To Michigan
The Leaders and best!

Hail! To the victors valiant!
Hail! To the conquering heroes!
Hail! Hail! To Michigan
The champions of the West!




Michigan State University Fight Song 
------------------------------------
On the banks of the Red Cedar
Is a school that's known to all
Our specialty is winning
And the Spartans play good ball
Spartan teams are never beaten
Until the end they'll fight
Fight for the only colors,
Green and white

Go right through for M-S-U
Watch the points keep growing
Spartan teams are bound to win
They're fighting with a vim (RAH-RAH-RAH)
See their team is weakening
We're gonna win this game
FIGHT! FIGHT! RAH TEAM FIGHT!
Victory for M-S-U



University of Minnesota Rouser
------------------------------
Minnesota, Hats Off to Thee
To Our Colors True We Shall Ever Be
Firm and Strong, United Are We
Rah Rah Rah for Ski-U-Mah
Rah Rah Rah Rah
Rah for the U of M
(This is Repeated, followed by the crowd shouting
M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A, Minnesota, Minnesota,
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, Gophers! Rah!)



Mississippi State "Hail State"
------------------------------
Hail dear ole State,
Fight for that victory today;
Hit that line and 'tote that ball;
Cross that line before you fall,
And then we'll yell, yell, yell!
For dear ole State
We'll yell like H-E-L-L!
Fight for Mississippi State,
Win that game today!

"FIGHT ON STATE"
Fight on state!
Fight on state!
Strike your gait and win!
Victory we predict for thee,
We're ever true to you, dear old White and Blue.
Onward State!
Onward State!
Roar, Lions, roar!
We'll hit that line, roll up the score,
fight on to victory evermore!
Fight on, on, on,on,on,
Fight on, on Penn State!



Missouri
--------
Old Missouri:

Old Missouri, fair Missouri,
Dear old varsity,
Our are hearts that fondly love thee,
Here's a health to thee.

Chorus:
Proud art thou in classic beauty,
Of thy noble past;
With thy watchwords, Honor, Duty,
Thy high fame shall last.

Every student, man and maiden,
Swells the glad refrain,
Till the breezes music laden,
Waft it back again.
(repeat chorus...)

Every True Son:

Every true son, so happy hearted,
Skies above us are blue,
There's a spirit so deep within us,
Old Missouri here's to you (rah rah!);
When the band plays the Tiger war song,
And when the fray is through,
We will tramp, tramp, tramp, around the columns,
With a cheer, for Old Mizzou!


Fight Tigers:

Fight, Tigers, fight for Old Mizzou,
Right behind you, everyone is with you,
Break the line and follow down the field,
And you'll be, on the top, upon the top;
Fight, Tigers, you will always win,
Proudly keep the colors flying skyward,
In the end we'll win the victory,
So Tigers, fight for Old Mizzou!



Nebraska 
"Hail Varsity": (Played after a touchdown) 
------------------------------------------
Hail to the team! 
The stadium rings as everyone sings 
The Scarlet and Cream 
Cheers for a victory echo our loyalty 
So on mighty men! 
The eyes of the land upon every hand 
Are looking at you 
Fight on to victory 
Hail to the men of Nebraska U! 

"There is No Place Like Nebraska" (Played after the PAT) 
--------------------------------------------------------
There is no place like Nebraska 
Dear old Nebraska U 
Where the girls are the fairest 
The boys are the squarest 
Of any school that I knew 
There is no place like Nebraska 
Where they're all true blue 
We'll all stick together in all kinds of weather 
For dear old Nebraska U. 




North Carolina
--------------
Fight Song:

I'm a Tarheel Born
I'm a Tarheel Bred
And when I die, I'll be a Tarheel dead
So rah rah Carolina-lina
Rah rah Carolina-lina
Rah rah Carolina-lina
Rah Rah Rah

I'm a Tarheel Born
I'm a Tarheel Bred
And when I die, I'll be a Tarheel dead
So rah rah Carolina-lina
Rah rah Carolina-lina
Rah rah Carolina-lina
Goto Hell State!

Alma mater:

Hark the sound of tar heel voices,
Ringing clear and true;
Singing carolina's praises,
Shouting "NCU!"

Hail to the brightest star of all,
Clear its radiance shine;
Carolina, priceless gem,
Recieve all praises thine!




North Dakota
------------
Fight song:

STAND UP AND CHEER

Stand Up and Cheer
Stand up and Cheer for North Dakota
Pledge your loyalty
'Cause She's your Alma Mater SIOUX!



Northwestern University
-----------------------
Go U Northwestern!
Break right through that.
With our colors flying, we will cheer you all the time. U rah! Rah!
Go U Northwestern! 
Fight for victory!
Spread far the fame of our fair name.
Go Northwestern, win that game!

Go Northwestern, go!
Go Northwestern, go!
Hit 'em high! Hit 'em low!
Go Northwestern, go!

Go U Northwestern!
Break right through that.
With our colors flying, we will cheer you all the time. U rah! Rah!
Go U Northwestern! 
Fight for victory!
Spread far the fame of our fair name.
Go Northwestern, win that game!



Notre Dame: "Notre Dame Victory March" 
-------------------------------------
Rally sons of Notre Dame 
Sing her glory and sound her fame 
Raise her Gold and Blue 
And cheer with voices true: 
Rah, rah, for Notre Dame 
We will fight in every game, 
Strong of heart and true to her name 
We will ne'er forget her 
And will cheer her ever 
Loyal to Notre Dame. 

Cheer, cheer for Old Notre Dame, 
Wake up the echoes cheering her name, 
Send a volley cheer on high, 
Shake down the thunder from the sky! 
What though the odds may be great or small, 
Old Notre Dame will win over all, 
While her loyal sons are marching 
Onward to victory! 




Ohio State fight song
---------------------

Fight the team across the field
Show them Ohio's here
Set the earth reverberating with a mighty cheer
Rah Rah Rah!
Hit them hard and see how they fall
Never let that team get the ball
Hail, hail! The gang's all here
So let's win that old conference now!



Oklahoma: "Boomer Sooner" 
-------------------------
Boomer Sooner, Boomer Sooner, 
Boomer Sooner, Boomer Sooner, 
Boomer Sooner, Boomer Sooner, 
Boomer Sooner, O-K-U! 

Oklahoma, Oklahoma, 
Oklahoma, Oklahoma, 
Oklahoma, Oklahoma, 
Oklahoma, O-K-U! 

I'm a Sooner born 
And a Sooner bred, 
And when I die 
I'll be Sooner dead. 

Rah, Oklahoma! Rah, Oklahoma! 
Rah, Oklahoma! O-K-U! 



Oklahoma State 
--------------
Ride, ride, ride, ride 
Ride 'em Cowboys, down the field 
Fight, fight, fight, fight 
Fight 'em Cowboys, and never yield 
Ride, ride, ride, ride 
Ride on Cowboys to victory, 
Cross (Opponent's) goal, 
Then we'll sing. 
Oklahoma State! 
Ride 'em Cowboys, ee-yah! 
Ride 'em Cowboys, ee-yah! 



Ole Miss 
--------
Forward, Rebels, march to fame, 
Hit that line and win this game 
We know that you'll fight it through, 
For your colors red and blue. 
Rah, rah, rah! 
Rebels you are the Southland's pride, 
Take that ball and hit your stride, 
Don't stop till the victory's won 
for your Ole Miss. 
Fight, fight for your Ole Miss! 



Penn State's Fight Song (Fight on State)
----------------------------------------
Fight on State, Fight on State.
Strike your gait and win.
Victory we predict for thee,
We're ever true to you, Dear old White and Blue.

Onward State, Onward State.
Roar, Lions Roar.
We'll hit that line, roll up the score,
Fight on to victory ever more.
Fight on, on, on ,on on,
Fight on, on, Penn State.

"The Nittany Lion"

1.) Every college has a legend
passed on from year to year.
To which they pledge alliegence,
and always cherish dear.
But of all the honored idols,
there's the one that stands the test.
It's the stately Nittany Lion,
the symbol of our best!

CHORUS:
Hail to the lion!
Loyal and true!
HAil, Alma Mater,
with her White and BLue!
Penn State forever!
Molder of men.
Fight for her honor (FIGHT!)
and victory again!

(origional second verse- c. 1912)
2.) There's Pittsburgh with its Panthers,
and Penn her Red and Blue,
Dartmouth with its Indians,
and Yale her Bulldogs, too.
There's Princeton with its Tigers,
and Cornell with it Bears,
But speaking now of victory,
we'll get the lion's share!

CHORUS

(big ten verse, 1993)
3.) Indiana has its Hoosiers
Purdue its Gold and Black.
The Wildcats from Northwestern,
and Spartans on attack.
Ohio State has it Buckeyes,
up north, the Wolverines.
But the mighty Nittany Lion's
The Best they've ever seen!

CHORUS

There's also another verse, written in the 50's, mentioning Notre Dame, Army,
Syracuse, and other opponents of the time. It's always been rarely sung,
though.



University of Pittsburgh Victory Song
-------------------------------------
(Very few people know/sing the first part)
Let's Go Pitt, We're Set for Victory
So Lend a Hand, Strike Up the Band
Let's Go Pitt, We're Making History
We'll Never Yield, Out on the Field
The Whistle Blows, We're On Our Toes
The Ball is in the Air
It May Be Tough, The Going Rough,
But Always Fighting Fair....

(People are much more familiar with the following)
Fight on for Dear Old Pittsburgh
And for the Glory of the Game
Show Our Worthy Foe that the Panther's On the Go
Pitt Must Win Today! Rah! Rah! Rah!
Cheer, Loyal Sons of Pittsburgh
Cheer On To Victory and Fame
For the Blue and Gold
Shall Conquer as of Old, So
Fight, Pitt, Fight!



HAIL PURDUE
-----------
To your call once more we rally,
Alma Mater, hear our praise;
Where the Wabash spreads its valley,
Filled with joy our voices raise.
From the skies in swelling echoes,
Come the cheers that tell the tale,
Of your vict'ries and your heroes
Hail Purdue, we sing all Hail.

chorus
Hail, Hail to old Purdue!
All Hail to our old gold and black!
Hail, Hail to old Purdue!]
Our friendship may she never lack.
Ever grateful, ever true,
Thus we raise our song anew,
Of the days we've spent with you,
All Hail our own Purdue.



The RPI Fight song "Hail Dear Old Rensselaer"
---------------------------------------------
Hail, dear old Rensselaer,
The college of our hearts!
For dear old Rensselaer,
Each man must do his part! (FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!)
True sons of Rensselaer,
we all must strive to be!
Now, dear old Rensselaer,
Hail to thee!

Hear the rat-tat-tat of drums that beat,
Hear the tramp tramp tramp of marching feet,
Hear the voices raising loud and sweet!
Hear our mighty call of:

Hail, dear old Rensselaer,
The college of our hearts!
For dear old Rensselaer,
Each man must do his part! (FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!)
True sons of Rensselaer,
we all must strive to be!
Now, dear old Rensselaer,
Hail to thee!



Univ. of San Francisco Fight Song
---------------------------------
"Victory Song"

On to victory,
We're out to win this game
Here's Why:
For the Green and Gold
The Dons are going in to do or die.
Win or Lose today
We're gonna try and try the same old way,
And with all our might
we're gonna
fight fight fight
fight fight fight
On to Victory!

(The next stanza comes from back when we had a football team--
not many people even know it exists)

Onward USF,
Our college here
Beside the Sea.
All together now
We're going onward on to victory.
Let the Dons roll
And keep them rolling rolling across their goal.
And with all our might
we're gonna
fight fight fight
fight fight fight
On to Victory!

Words and Music by "Bud" Smith, Class of '31



University of Southern California
---------------------------------
Fight on For Old 'SC
Our Men Fight On To Victory
Our Alma Mater Dear Looks Up To You
Fight On and Win For USC
Fight On To Victory
Fight On



South Carolina Fight Song
-------------------------

Hey! Let's give a cheer! Carolina is here!
The fighting Gamecocks lead the way!
Who gives a care if the going gets tough
And when it is rough
That's when the Cocks get going!
Hail to our colors of Garnet and Black
in Carolina pride have we!
So, Go, Gamecocks, go! Fight!
Drive for the goal! Fight!
USC will win today! GO COCKS!
So let's give a cheer! Carolina is here!
Go, fighting Gamecocks, all the way!



University of Tennessee
-----------------------
Rocky Top

Wish that I was on ole Rocky Top
Down in the Tennessee hills
Ain't no smoggy smoke on Rocky Top
Ain't no telephone bills

Once I had a girl on Rocky Top
Half bear the other half cat
Wild as a mink but sweet as soda pop
I still dream about that

Chorus:
Rocky Top you'll always be
Home sweet home to me
Good ole Rocky Top
Rocky Top Tennessee
Rocky Top Tennessee

Once two strangers climbed ole Rocky Top
Lookin' for a moonshine still
Strangers ain't come down from Rocky Top
Reckon they never will

Corn won't grow at all on Rocky Top
Dirt's too rocky by far
That's why all the folks on Rocky Top
Get their corn from a jar

Repeat Chorus:

Fight Vols Fight! (Played by band when forming the "T")

Fight Vols fight with all you might
For the orange and white
Never faulter never yield
As we march on down the field - Keep marching

Let the spirit of the hill
Every Vol with courage fill
Your loyalty means our victory
So fight Vols fight

Down The Field (Played by band as team runs through "T")

Here's to ole Tennessee
Never we'll sever
We will pledge our loyalty
forever and ever

Backing our football team
faltering never
So cheer and fight
with all of you might for Tennessee

Alma Mater

On a hallowed hill in Tennessee
Like a beacon shining bright
The stately walls of old UT
Rise glorious to the site

So here's to you old Tenneessee
Out alma mater true
We pledge to love and harmony
Out loyalty to you



Texas A&M: Aggie War Hymn
-------------------------
THE AGGIE WAR HYMN

Goodbye to Texas university,
so long to the orange and the white.
Good luck to the dear old Texas Aggies,
they are the ones who show the real old fight.
"The eyes of Texas are upon you,"
that is the song they sing so well (sounds like hell).
So goodbye to texas university,
we're gonna beat you all to
Chig-a-roo-garem, Chig-a-roo-garem,
Rough tough real stuff Texas A&M.

[Chorus]

Saw varsity's horns off, saw varsity's horns off.
Saw varsity's horns off, SHORT! Ay!
Varsity's horns are sawed off, varsity's horns are sawed off.
Varsity's horns are sawed off, SHORT! Ayyyyyyyy!



University of Texas
-------------------
Alma Mater: "The Eyes of Texas"
The Eyes of Texas are upon you,
all the live-long day.
The Eyes of Texas are upon you,
you cannot get away.
Do not think you can escape them,
at night or early in the morn'.
The Eye of Texas are upon you,
'til Garbriel blows his horn.

Fight Song: "Texas Fight!"
Texas Fight! Texas Fight!
and it's goodbye to a&m.
Texas Fight! Texas Fight!
and we'll put over one more win.
Texas Fight! Texas Fight!
for it's Texas we love best!
Give'em Hell! Give'em Hell! Go Horns, Go!
and it's goodbye to all the rest.

(Chanted)
Yeah, orange!
Yeah, white!
Yeah, Longhorns,
fight, fight, FIGHT!
Texas FIGHT!
Texas FIGHT!
Yeah, Texas, FIGHT!
Texas FIGHT!
Texas FIGHT!
Yeah Texas FIGHT!




Virginia Tech:
--------------

Tech Triumph:

Techmen, we're Techmen, with spirit true and faithful,
Backing up our team with hopes undying;
Techmen, Oh, Techmen, we're out to win today,
Showing "pep" and life with which we're trying;
V. P., old V. P. You know our hearts are with you,
In our luck which never seems to die;
Win or lose we'll greet you with a glad returning,
You're the pride of V. P. I.

Chorus
Just watch our men so big and active,
Support the Orange and Maroon,
Let's go, Techs! We know our ends and backs are stronger,
With winning hopes, we fear defeat no longer,
To see our team plow through the line, boys,
Determined now to win or die;
So give a Hokie, Hokie, Hokie, Hi!
Rae, Ri, old V. P. I.

Fight men, Oh, fight men! we're going to be champions,
Adding to our list another vict'ry;
Football or baseball, the games in which we star,
They're the sports that made old V. P. famous.
Hold them, just hold them! Your know the corps' behind you,
Watching ev'ry movement that you make;
Winning games was nothing for our teams before us,
Keep the "rep" for V. P's. sake.

VPI Victory March:

You have seen the Hoyas tumble,
You have made the Indians cry,
And you know the Army mule
Once took a kick at V. P. I.
Worthy teams from Lexington
Have fought with all their might;
But now it's time to show the world
That VPI can fight.

Interlude
GO, TECH!
GO, TECH!
H-O-K-I-E-S, HOKIES!

Chorus
Clear the way, so that team from Tech
Can roll to Victory!
No foe can stand the test,
So fight your best, and we will do the rest.
Strength and speed keep you in the lead;
You'll never go astray.
Our banner high shall ever fly
For victory is ours today.




Washington University:
----------------------
Bow Down to Washington!
Bow Down to Washington!
Mighty are the men who wear the purple and the gold
Joyfully we welcome them within the victors' fold
We will carve their names in the Hall of Fame
To preserve the memory of our devotion
(So) Heaven help the foes of Washington
They're trembling at the feet of mighty Washington
Our boys are there with bells
Their fighting blood excels
It's harder to push them over the line
Than pass the Dardanelles
(Oh) Victory's the cry of Washington
Our leather lungs together with a Rah! Rah! Rah!
And oe'r the land the loyal band will sing the glory of Washington
Forever




Washington State:
----------------

Fight Song:

Fight, fight, fight for Washington State!
Win the victory,
Win the day for Crimson and Gray!
Best in the West.
We know you'll all do your best,
So on, on, on, on!
Fight to the end!
Honor and glory you must win.
So fight, fight, fight for Washington State and Victory!

Alma Mater:

Washington, my Washington, 
The Crimson and the Gray!
'Tis the songs of memory
That we sing today.
When the sad hours come to you,
And sorrows 'round you play
Just sing the songs of Washington,
The Crimson and the Gray
Just sing the songs of Washington,
The Crimson and the Gray



Yale: "Down the Field" 
----------------------
March, march on down the field, 
Fighting for Eli. 
Break through that crimson line, 
Their strength to defy. 
We'll give a long cheer for Eli's men. 
We're here to win again. 
Harvard's team may fight to the end, 
But Yale will win!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2005)

"I'm a Tarheel born..."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2005)

Indiana University fight song
-----------------------------
Indiana, our Indiana
Indiana we're all for you.

We will fight for,
The Cream and Crimson,
For the glory of old IU.

Never daunted,
We shall not falter,
Through the battle,
We're tried and true.

Indiana, our Indiana,
Indiana we're all for you.

(shouted)
I U


I'm not necessarily an I. U. fan but I grew up singing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## govols (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocky Top, you'll always be, home sweet home to me - Good Old Rocky Top, Rocky Top Tennessee, Rocky Top Tennessee.

Go Big Orange !!!

It's almost Football Time in Tennessee !!

I CAN'T WAIT !!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> C O L L E G E F O O T B A L L S E A S O N H A S B E G U N
> 
> yee-haw!!!
> ...



Hey, the NCAA doesn't play on Sundays.:bigsmile:


----------



## SRoper (Sep 1, 2005)

Hail Purdue!


----------

